# Evinrude 9.9 remote steering



## rrauen (Dec 16, 2015)

Just bought my first boat! She's a 16' aluminum flat bottom originally an airboat. She has a 2000 evinrude 9.9 four stroke (E10RL4SSF) the boat is nice and wide and I'd like to make a center console and convert it to remote steering. I've read a few threads and everyone says that evinrude is an easy conversion from tiller to remote. However I'm having a hard time understanding what exactly I need to do it. Any help would be appreciated. I'm fairly mechanical but never been around a boat before! Thanks!


----------



## Sinkingfast (Dec 16, 2015)

Here is what I did..works very well and the price was right.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 17, 2015)

After you look at the costs involved, you may choose to leave it alone.

This article may be of help..... richg99

https://forums.iboats.com/forum/engine-repair-and-maintenance/mercury-mariner-outboards/127935-converting-a-tiller-steer-to-steering-wheel


----------



## rrauen (Dec 17, 2015)

Hmm yeah that's parts and labor. Probably only $500 in parts. Mine is pull start so there is no wiring harness to bother with...just steering, throttle, and gear select. I can do the work I just need guidance as to what to buy


----------



## hankthecrank (Dec 17, 2015)

Go to the Boat House column and look for remote setup. There is a listing for a guy in Springfield Mo. that has consoles ,steering , cable and wheels. Every thing you need except for motor controls. Hank


----------



## onthewater102 (Dec 17, 2015)

hankthecrank --> I'm always looking to bookmark suppliers of quality used components but I could not find the thread you mentioned. Do you mind posting a link?


----------



## hankthecrank (Dec 17, 2015)

Im sorry, I went back and looked at the post and realized its the one you posted. springfield mo ebay clssified.


----------



## onthewater102 (Dec 17, 2015)

No doubt a good source of consoles, I've got one in my boat and the welds are superb - doesn't help with sourcing late model parts though. I went through a similar parts quest for my 80's mariner swapping out the tiller for remote controls. Ebay eventually worked out - but it took a LONG time before I found what I was looking for. 

Best bet is to lookup your setup and the remote setup for the same motor on boats.net or some other site where you can see both a schematic and a list of part #'s so you can compare and watch for subtle differences. Start at the shift linkage going to the lower unit and the throttle butterfly and check every part between there and the cable to be safe. Make a list of all the parts you need for the conversion & start hunting. If you can find a donor motor so much the better - I wasn't so lucky.

Buying the parts new will be very expensive if your parts are along the price of what mine would have been.


----------



## rrauen (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm having trouble figuring out what parts I need. If I could figure out the parts I need I'd just shop around. Some one humble me and show me where I can find out how to find out what I need haha


----------



## Pappy (Dec 18, 2015)

Easiest and best place is a local Evinrude dealer. It keeps them in business and builds a relationship between you and the dealer for if and when you need them.


----------



## rrauen (Dec 18, 2015)

So the evinrude dealer would be able to locate all the part numbers I need?


----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2015)

And order and sell them to you. All you have to do is pick them up. 
Will they just supply you with part numbers? Knowing you are going to walk out of there and buy online? I sure wouldn't !


----------



## rrauen (Dec 19, 2015)

Why is it so difficult to locate the parts online? I really don't want to pay dealer price haha


----------



## Sinkingfast (Dec 20, 2015)

Screw the console. Leave the center open and use a side wheel for steering. Aircraft control cable and some pulleys gets it done. If you can fab in a center console yourself you can do the side wheel also. I've done a couple this way after investigating and pricing a console and such. The side wheel is light, out of the way, less costly and was done by yourself..unless one is worried about what others might think about it. 

What benefits does the cc have over putting the wheel on the side, out of the way anyway?


----------



## rrauen (Dec 20, 2015)

I like your thinking. I was just thinking the center console would be nice to put rod holder's either side and maybe a cooler underneath. But with a side console I can still rig up one side with rod holder's and a cooler underneath. Do you have any build threads of yours or pics?


----------



## onthewater102 (Dec 21, 2015)

Steering helm & remote throttle/shift controls are pretty well standard from there, just need a set of cables specific to your motor manufacturer. Use your serial # & you'll find the parts you need for the conversion on the motor: 

www.boats.net

www.marineengine.com


----------



## rrauen (Dec 25, 2015)

So after further review I think it may be best if I just keep my eye out for a good deal on a larger outboard with remote. My boat is 16' with 55" floor width so I think I might as well get more bang.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 25, 2015)

OK Just as a point of reference...

I just bought a G3 1652 hull. It is rated for a 60 hp motor. I'm putting my older 50 hp 2 cycle on it. For my use, I think I will have plenty of power.

richg99


----------



## rrauen (Dec 26, 2015)

richg99 said:


> OK Just as a point of reference...
> 
> I just bought a G3 1652 hull. It is rated for a 60 hp motor. I'm putting my older 50 hp 2 cycle on it. For my use, I think I will have plenty of power.
> 
> richg99


What speed do you think you would achieve with a 50 horse? What about me with a 10?


----------



## richg99 (Dec 26, 2015)

I have NO idea what speed I might reach. Not something that interests me at all. 

If the boat gets up on plane, and I can go directly to my destination, whether I get there ten minutes sooner or later isn't going to change my day.

I can tell you that...if I got 25 miles per hour with a 50 h.p., a 10 h.p. motor is probably not going to push the same boat even 10 miles per hour. A 1652 size boat may not even get up on plane. 

If your motor will get your boat up on plane, then you have accomplished a lot. 

There are so very many things involved with speed and planing on boats that the HP of the engine isn't the final determinate.

Prop; motor height; weight distribution on the boat; width of the boat; length of the boat...and on and on. People spend hundreds and even thousands of dollars trying to get their bass boats to go five miles per hour faster. That is not for me, but fine if that is what they want to do with their money.

regards, richg99


----------

